# Lux's Gallery (updated)



## Luxanna (Dec 12, 2016)

Sup Nerdies, I'm just a potato artist,  I started watercoloring in December and still learning a lot, experimenting with colors/shadows and light but I hope you enjoy. To any lurkers I hope you see my art progression 

-If you like my art, it really helps me out to share/link/reblog whatever my art to get my name and artwork out there, Thank you-

I have alot of watercolor drawings not posted online, just because they are messy and shaky
hands cant line art to save her life LUL

Check my social media accounts for my art gallery
Tumblr
Deviantart
Twitter(new)
Instragram (new)



​


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 12, 2016)

Newest:












Spoiler: Newer art pieces


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2016)

It would be cool if you could drop a like/favorite on deviantart, or reblog my tumblr post <3
If you guys have any advice for a theme adoptable do tell ;-;
If you have toyhou.se, I'll transfer over ownership rights

Toyhouse | Devianart | Tumblr | 

*

Simple rules:*
Free to changed what you would like
Do not take credit for original design
No reselling for higher price, unless art is purchased.
*Oc's For sale:*






 







​


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2016)

,,


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2016)

--


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 21, 2016)

Doing doodles, for free .


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi! I'm interested <3 http://imgur.com/a/GO8RB

I will also tip <3


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi! I don't really have any oc's but I absolutely LOVE your galaxy drawings - they're so freakin' gorgeous! Is there any way I can request a certain galaxy drawing?


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 21, 2016)

Kaaww said:


> Hi! I'm interested <3 http://imgur.com/a/GO8RB
> 
> I will also tip <3



Will get to it !

- - - Post Merge - - -



KatRose said:


> Hi! I don't really have any oc's but I absolutely LOVE your galaxy drawings - they're so freakin' gorgeous! Is there any way I can request a certain galaxy drawing?



Oh, Thank you . I did a few more( original concept wasnt mines, I google searched it) , but I uh, I made some trees I wasnt happy with I feel ruined the pictures sadly, and one drawing I ruined by spilling water on it :<
but I would love to do another galaxy picture! I got actual water color paper


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd love if you're able to draw your doodle of korra the last avatar  ^~^ thanks for even considering!


----------



## Kaaww (Dec 21, 2016)

Your artwork is beautiful <3 forgot to mention


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

Neat! Could you draw her? Tyvm c:


----------



## KatRose (Dec 21, 2016)

Luxanna said:


> Oh, Thank you . I did a few more( original concept wasnt mines, I google searched it) , but I uh, I made some trees I wasnt happy with I feel ruined the pictures sadly, and one drawing I ruined by spilling water on it :<
> but I would love to do another galaxy picture! I got actual water color paper



Pfft you definitely didn't have any trouble with the trees in those examples because they're a million times better than I could ever do! Anyway, it's kind of a lot to request, but could you do a galaxy picture over a city skyline? I was imagining something along the lines of this if possible, then just the galaxy in the background. Honestly, I imagine you're a lot more creative than me so just do whatever seems cool to you! Thank you so much for considering!!


----------



## Milleram (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd love it if you would draw her:

http://sta.sh/22c44ptxkxa7

Thanks so much for considering! c:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey! Happy Holidays 

I'd love if you considered drawing my Harajuku chick Charisma

Thank you!


----------



## Tensu (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone in my Toyhouse link would be very much appreciated. Thank you! Your art is very pretty c:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 22, 2016)

http://sta.sh/0potmosh3g8
http://sta.sh/0ganww5pwz8

Thanks for considering! ^^


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2016)

could you draw her?
http://toyhou.se/645486.-

thanks for considering! :3c


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 22, 2016)

Editted luljk


----------



## Pearls (Dec 23, 2016)

your galaxy drawings are so nice!! :0 I'd love it if you could draw her c:


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 23, 2016)

Your galaxy work is so lovely~ I'm quite jealous of your talent as I watercolor as well, with watercolor paper even, and just can't see to get a grasp on it when it comes to landscape work. 

I do portraits though and basically I do the outlining with a gel ink pen (Pilot G2 any size) and then paint 
Deviant Art


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 23, 2016)

I got a drawing done, but I'ma do one more and be done, because I dont wanna use all my wc paper ^^


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 25, 2016)

I just wanna say, your watercolor mayors are absolutely adorable! I have been trying to get my daughter to make these for years now. You should consider selling them on etsy!!


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 26, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I just wanna say, your watercolor mayors are absolutely adorable! I have been trying to get my daughter to make these for years now. You should consider selling them on etsy!!



Oh thank you, I'm not at a level i'm comfortable with when it comes to selling, I want to get better at anatomy/posing, and a few other things  before I feel like I can sellfor rlc


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 31, 2016)

Added a sailor moon artwork I did for my best friend from school <3
I also have a ponyo drawing, I need to upload :^0


----------



## Pearls (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh I just noticed you drew my oc! Thank you, it's so pretty!! c:


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow! Your artwork is so amazing :3
If you would like to draw my oc or my mayor or both, here are their refs: OC Mayor
Thank you so much and you are so amazing!


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 26, 2017)

bloop


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 26, 2017)

Lovely artwork


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 26, 2017)

These are beautiful!!!! Really good job :>

I love the effect water coloring gives off it makes me feel so happy and fuzzy


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 29, 2017)

added a bunch of studio ghibli stuff, and an adoptable I designed ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 30, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> added a bunch of studio ghibli stuff, and an adoptable I designed ^^



Where did you add these things? 
I don't see it and I wanna lurk, lmao


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 30, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Where did you add these things?
> I don't see it and I wanna lurk, lmao


I didnt think I had lurkers xD, 
It should be the 2nd post, if you click any of the icons. The studio ghibli stuff should be on the top row of icons, since all those icons are basically drawn on one big page. They're my style of the characters so they may not look like them xD |
and the adoptable I designed is under fullbodies, the first drawing of the nightsky/mouse girl

I put uh, sub categories, mostof my new stuff/future things will probably be under 
Icon: Fanart, or Fullbody: Adoptables


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 30, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> I didnt think I had lurkers xD,
> It should be the 2nd post, if you click any of the icons. The studio ghibli stuff should be on the top row of icons, since all those icons are basically drawn on one big page. They're my style of the characters so they may not look like them xD |
> and the adoptable I designed is under fullbodies, the first drawing of the nightsky/mouse girl
> 
> ...



I lurk :'>

Tysm!!! Just wanted to also check it out!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 31, 2017)

I may be a little late, but is the first one in the fanart section Korra? It looks like her, with her brown hair and tan features  Beautiful drawing none the less!!


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 1, 2017)

esweeeny said:


> I may be a little late, but is the first one in the fanart section Korra? It looks like her, with her brown hair and tan features  Beautiful drawing none the less!!



Thats actually Chihiro from spirited away LUL, buts its okay, the background isnt what I wanted @_@. I wanted like this under water background, but I messed up so I just made it like in space kind of thing


----------



## esweeeny (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh very beautiful! Love the background


----------



## derezzed (Feb 2, 2017)

These are really cool watercolor paintings, Luxanna! 
I tried watercolor painting once and found it way too difficult (lmao), so I'm always impressed when people can produce such great artwork with them. I love your fanarts in particular! The blending of the character's face [here] is amazing, and I like how you colored the eyes too. I'm also noticing the gradients of the petals falling in the background, which is a super nice touch.

The [Sailor Moon piece] is very stunning too; love how vibrant the hair is! Actually, the entire piece itself is pretty bold. You did incredible work, that's for sure.

I'm curious to see how you'll improve, since you're doing so well already! 
Definitely keep up the great work :-]


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone , I have definitely noticed that I have a much easier time doing things, like i'm erasing a lot less than I was say 2 months ago, and i'm getting the colors I want on the first try. I was like mad at art, because I couldnt do what I wanted in my mind, and I would draw randomly and just go on art block for months, but now that I started drawing everyday or so, even if its  alittle doodle or something big It feels nice to enjoy art again. I really wished I had a tablet because I've been making oc's designs and I would like to make them digital to make that dank cash $$$$$$

I've also been taking the time to watch more tutorials  to improve, but theres still so much to learn


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 7, 2017)

bloop
Added stuff to oc/bust Drew a bday gift of my friend, and a lovely drawing of me and my senpai


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 11, 2017)

Bllopp ^^, Added Connie and Peridot from Steven universe <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> Bllopp ^^, Added Connie and Peridot from Steven universe <3


LOOOOVE WHAT YOU DID FOR CONNIE. SO PRECIOUS. It like actually warms my heart.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> LOOOOVE WHAT YOU DID FOR CONNIE. SO PRECIOUS. It like actually warms my heart.



Thanks , I'm a bit down  because I know Connie is a bit darker, but i'm not good with dark skin, I dont have practice yet really. I just hope I dont get backlash for not making her the chocolate brown but more of a caramel brown


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 12, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> Thanks , I'm a bit down  because I know Connie is a bit darker, but i'm not good with dark skin, I dont have practice yet really. I just hope I dont get backlash for not making her the chocolate brown but more of a caramel brown



I think it's fine! I mean, I'm not 100% on how water color works but I hear it's pretty difficult. It's not like you went and made her white, blond haired, and blue-eyed. You can see that you were sticking to the original character.

I think it looks great!


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 13, 2017)

I decided to sell a few bust shots for tbt, to get more original designs in ^^


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm late for the drawing of Lillian, you drew her so well!
Ref: https://toyhou.se/638068.francesca
Expression/ pose:  Happy, winking, hands on hips?
Offer: 25 TBT? 
Background: Pastel pink or pastel blue.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 15, 2017)

bloop
Finished comm for Cadd last night \;-;/


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 15, 2017)

Your art is so vivid and nice! Good luck selling, hope you get your tablet soon <3


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 17, 2017)

I personally never learned to draw things properly so almost all art is better than what i can do. Except the genre labeled "modern art". There is literally a urinal flipped on it's side in a modern art museum


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

*Ref:* _This lil hot mama_.
*Expression/ pose:* Just kind of a kind/neutral expression. Just don't want her to look harsh or emotionless. And for the pose, maybe she could have a hand 
*Offer:* 200 tbt? ; v; If that's not enough, please let me know. I would hate to lowball.
*Background:* The night sky? She creates stars, sooo.

*EDIT:* I also saw the Comm. you did for Cadberry and it's so cute! Love the pose!!!




Hash slinging slasher said:


> I personally never learned to draw things properly so almost all art is better than what i can do. Except the genre labeled "modern art". There is literally a urinal flipped on it's side in a modern art museum



The MoMA confuses me every time I go there. My friend loves "Modern Art" and I'm like "even my unskilled hands can do some of this what."


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 17, 2017)

Hash slinging slasher said:


> I personally never learned to draw things properly so almost all art is better than what i can do. Except the genre labeled "modern art". There is literally a urinal flipped on it's side in a modern art museum



Art is interesting.. I dunno As an artist even I dont understand the point in thatLUL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> *Ref:* _This lil hot mama_.
> *Expression/ pose:* Just kind of a kind/neutral expression. Just don't want her to look harsh or emotionless. And for the pose, maybe she could have a hand
> *Offer:* 200 tbt? ; v; If that's not enough, please let me know. I would hate to lowball.
> *Background:* The night sky? She creates stars, sooo.
> ...



Yes, I love dark skin mommies, I need more practice with various skintones <3
Could I put her hand on her face, ( cheek area)? and would 300 tbt be ookay :3?


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 17, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> Art is interesting.. I dunno As an artist even I dont understand the point in thatLUL





Spoiler: In case there are baby child eyes here.



There was one piece I remember that was just a recliner with phalluses coming out of it.
https://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2012/10/09/yayoi-kusamas-return-to-moma/

Like it's obvious a lot of work went into it but I also don't understand.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Luxanna said:


> Art is interesting.. I dunno As an artist even I dont understand the point in thatLUL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure! I can do that! This is the last art piece I can get for a bit bc the rest of my tbt is going to rebuilding my AC town /sob
Might go back to my little PWYW art shop or start cycling again and selling villagers to get more Belltree moniezzz.

And yeah, her hand on her face would be nice! Do what your beautiful little heart feels! So excited! Do I send the TBT now? That would be preferable imo.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 17, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Spoiler: In case there are baby child eyes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Its like... Whats the point of it? LOL Its just a chair with spikes coming out of it, I dunno, I'm not trying to be hateful I just dont understand how someone can create something like this and think, YEAH THIS LOOKS GOOD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Spoiler: In case there are baby child eyes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you, I started commissions to get some tbt to buy Oc's designs, I remember my cycling days ahh, you could get so much tbt before those hackdevices came out, the market got flooded and no reason to really pay for things anymore or pay high prices. 
also pay when you want, I dont care <3


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 17, 2017)

Ref: https://toyhou.se/735880.mayor-chai
Expression/ pose: Happy and smiling!
Offer: 85 TBT? 
Background: Pastel pink or pastel purple!


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 17, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> Ref: https://toyhou.se/735880.mayor-chai
> Expression/ pose: Happy and smiling!
> Offer: 85 TBT?
> Background: Pastel pink or pastel purple!



Hiya, i'm looking for atleast 300tbt, I forgot to update the first page, that is my fault! 
i'm also up for taking oc design in exchange for tbt


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 20, 2017)

commission stephherrro, I made her a unicorn


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 20, 2017)

I....AM AT A LOSS FOR WORDS! So detailed, all the colors, ahhh!


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 28, 2017)

blooop
added a bunch of adopts, and some fanart


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 6, 2017)

Blooprs, Added a bunch of new digital art, changed the icon sizes so its a bit smaller now ;u;


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 3, 2017)

I should get back into digital art, Its been a while. Anyway bloop, added a single piece LOL


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

Do you take TBT commissions for digital art? :3


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 3, 2017)

Issi said:


> Do you take TBT commissions for digital art? :3


 Yes I would but..
Well, in all honestly, I havent really been to motivated to do digital art lately.
If you wanted an icon I would most likely accept. I might consider chibi too depending on what design  I am drawing, Show me what you would like me to draw and I can tell you


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

This girl





I could get better references.

She's basically a little cat girl with ears a tail and a wand.

I'd love to buy a chibi of her ^-^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 4, 2017)

Also woooooow I just realized it was a drawing of Sadie on your first post, I also am a fan of Steven Universe xD


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 17, 2017)

bloop ;- ; added some stuff, i need to keep better track of this lol

Some other things 


Spoiler


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 17, 2017)

You art is adorable!


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you!
I'm also opening to all kinds of commissions, rlc, you can check the first page.


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 23, 2017)

;-; day 3 Ink tober 




Chicken loving precious homie


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 2, 2017)

;-; Its been a while, but I finally got a scanner, And planning on getting a kuratake palette this month ;w; Need to get better at coloring eyes though 



Spoiler


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 2, 2017)

THIS IS SO CUTE AWWW it’s so soft ;v;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Dec 2, 2017)

Your style is so soft and sweet. ;u; I love it!
I'm gonna watch this thread. Hope to see more in the future. <3


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 9, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> THIS IS SO CUTE AWWW it’s so soft ;v;



Thank you haha, I think I changed the drawing or it went mia idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



TinyCentaur said:


> Your style is so soft and sweet. ;u; I love it!
> I'm gonna watch this thread. Hope to see more in the future. <3



Yeah, i've been slow to make things lately, and the things I do sketch I dont really post online ^^ "" I hope to color more with my new palette though ^^
- Most of the stuff I sketch/draw is meme stuff for my friends, But I do draw a lot, I just dont post it online

edit:
I decided to post some of my meme doodles 



Spoiler


----------

